# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian/English exchange by Internet

## SergeyWolff

I am a native speaker of Russian and a beginner in English, would like to chat with u. I am going to use Skype (free version Skype 2.5 www.skype.com), my SkypeName = srgbrg .

----------

